# "Wine Made Easy"



## dangerdave (Jan 26, 2013)

With Pumpkinman's help, I have compiled some of my recipes (including the Dragon Blood and it's variations) and methods into a PDF file for easy reference. Any feedback (good or bad) would be appreciated.

Current version updated 05/21/13: 

View attachment Wine_Made_Easy 2.0.pdf


----------



## dralarms (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## eblasmn9 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks, Dave. This is great. When I get a carboy free I am going to make me some dragon blood. I still love the name.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## lonesomechicken (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Dave. I have my first batch of the 3B dragons blood in the fermenter. Yesterday it was 1.025 SG so only a another couple days. It looks and smells awesome. Its gonna be a great summer. I plan to already make more. Thinking about an elderberry version as I have a 6 lb bag of those in the freezer.

THanks again. The PDF will be useful


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 27, 2013)

You are all very welcome. If there are any questions or suggestions, let me know.


----------



## rezod11 (Jan 27, 2013)

Well done sir! And thank you.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Dave! Your generous contributions are a great asset to this forum.


----------



## jpsmithny (Jan 27, 2013)

Dave,
Thanks for all you have done. I plan on starting a DB soon. 
You sure make it look easy.


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Dave!
I've got all my items lined up for a batch of Dragon's Blood! I can't wait!


----------



## kubi3875 (Jan 27, 2013)

I just bottled my first batch of 4 berry db and i dont think it will make it to march let alone summer thanks fellow buckeye for a great recipe


----------



## jrupjr (Jan 28, 2013)

Downloaded and printed. Very helpful. Thanks Danger!


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 31, 2013)

This is awesome, I can get rid of the 19 pages of your recipes and have it all in 1. 
Thanks a ton (and to Lon and pumpkinman) for the help and inspiration too.


----------



## Polarhug (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## analog_kidd (Jul 31, 2013)

Question about the Dragon's Blood recipe in the .PDF file: You list "1 Bottles (48 oz each)" of the lemon juice. My notes from way back when I made my first batch said 2 bottles. The way it is written in the .PDF makes it sound plural. I was wondering if it was a typo?


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 31, 2013)

analog_kidd said:


> Question about the Dragon's Blood recipe in the .PDF file: You list "1 Bottles (48 oz each)" of the lemon juice. My notes from way back when I made my first batch said 2 bottles. The way it is written in the .PDF makes it sound plural. I was wondering if it was a typo?



I'll check that. I used to use two bottles @ 48oz each. I've since reduced my lemon juice to one 48oz bottle. Some folks like more, some less.
Thank you. I'll go over the file again to check for typos.


----------



## suecasa (Jul 31, 2013)

thanks for putting this all in one place! it's about time for another batch around here!


----------



## kryptonitewine (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm getting ready to start a batch of blueberry DB. I have 9 lbs of fresh blueberries. I cleaned them and froze them. Should I mix them in some water with a Camden tablet or two along with some peptic enzyme before mixing all the ingredients?


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 1, 2013)

I corrected a few spelling mistakes to reduce confusion. Enjoy, folks! 

View attachment Wine_Made_Easy 2.0.pdf


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 1, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> I corrected a few spelling mistakes to reduce confusion. Enjoy, folks!



Thank you so much for taking the time to make and post your recipes. I really appreciate that. I am so happy and I can't wait to try them.

Keep up the good work !!!!


----------



## petey (Aug 1, 2013)

kryptonitewine said:


> I'm getting ready to start a batch of blueberry DB. I have 9 lbs of fresh blueberries. I cleaned them and froze them. Should I mix them in some water with a Camden tablet or two along with some peptic enzyme before mixing all the ingredients?



When I made my blueberry pee I just followed Dave's directions, the lemon juice does have benzoate and bisulfate in it and that's why (I guess) you wait 24 hrs before pitching yeast...mine turned out great! Only 2 bottles left hiding out for next year


----------

